# (IA) Peakebrook's Bakers Chocolate SH



## ISU Hunter (Oct 16, 2007)

Baker is a 2 year old chocolate male and if you are looking to put marking ability, go, trainability, and a relentless willingness to please this is your dog! He is also a great house dog, very mellow, and pleasant to be around.

In two years Baker has been hunted on ducks and pheasants from South Dakota, to Iowa, to the flooded timber of Arkansas.

Baker has excellent hips, clear eyes, a phonomenal pedigree, which in four generations there is only one dog that is not a field champion and she is qualified all age. Baker's stud fee is $400 and he is located in Iowa.

For more information please call Pete at 501-690-4195 or Matt at 515-460-2950 or you can email us at [email protected]

For photos and more information on Baker please visit the following website.

http://mariettas-retrievers.com/Baker.aspx


----------

